# What size for 585



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

I have narrowed my purchase to a 585, but need a little help with sizing.

I am 5'11" with a 32" inseam.

Which size should I purchase, a medium (53) or a large (55)??

thanks for your time...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

If that is your 'riding' inseam, you seem to be a Large, and then would have a tight standover.

I'm 5'8" with a 31.25" riding inseam. The TT on my Med 585 is maybe 0.5+cm too long for my perfect fit, and standover is tighter than i'm use to, but not an issue.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Size*

I would think you should be pretty spot on for a 55cm. I am right at your height / inseam and that is the size I would ride.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

It's impossible to say just based on your height and inseam. For instance, I'm a bit taller than Rensho, same inseam, but ride a small (51cm) 585. With a 100mm stem. Works brilliantly.

The 53 and 55 are quite close in size - which one works best depends on your reach, setback, stack height, flexibility, riding style, etc. Look at your current setup, choose the size that allows you the most room to play with stem length, setback, stack height etc, and get fitted by a respected pro when you get it built. Or, even better, get fitted first then make your choice. Don't let us internet fitters guestimate for you.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Peterpen, next time i'm up in Petaluma or you're down in the Southbay, we should swap bikes and go for a ride. Francois here also rides a 51cm 585. I rode his before buying mine. BTW, i run a straight post and a 110 stem. On the road, the bike feels perfect. On the trainer, the bike fit makes me wonder about a 100mm stem.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*anything for comparison???*

As others noted, height and inseam don't tell enough. Saddle height would be more useful. If 32 inches is a cycling inseam, measured to saddle-like crotch contact in bare feet, you've got short legs. I'm 5'-6.5 inches tall, with a 32-5/8" (83cm) cycling inseam. I would select a 51cm.

It's simple to compare either of the sizes to an existing bike, if you've got one that fits correctly, or has a known fit problem that you want to correct. All you need is the seat tube angle, TT length and head tube length (with the headset).


----------



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

*more info..*

Thanks for your input,

the seatpost is 75cm from centre of crankarm to top of saddle, I currently ride a 54cm 481sl and have a 100 stem...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

rensho said:


> Peterpen, next time i'm up in Petaluma or you're down in the Southbay, we should swap bikes and go for a ride. Francois here also rides a 51cm 585. I rode his before buying mine. BTW, i run a straight post and a 110 stem. On the road, the bike feels perfect. On the trainer, the bike fit makes me wonder about a 100mm stem.


See, I run a Deda Blackstick w/the saddle slammed almost all the way back. I could almost use the 53, but the HT is 1cm too tall. And I really like the feel of the small bike. My 585 actually is at Veltec in warranty, and I've been riding my steel Colnago which has a 55 cm TT! It's like riding a Harley after a YZR, and at 4+ lbs. heavier than the 585 build it was an adventure wrestling it over Cavedale today. Didn't help that all I had was a 39-23 when I normally have a compact crank. 

barneyhead, I'm going to let C-40 weigh in on which will suit you best b/c he's the numbers man. but you might want to let him know if you run any spacers and how much saddle setback. have fun w/your 585 - it's a wicked frame.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*now it's easy..*



Barneyhead123 said:


> Thanks for your input,
> 
> the seatpost is 75cm from centre of crankarm to top of saddle, I currently ride a 54cm 481sl and have a 100 stem...


You 481 has a reach of 39.4cm and a head tube length of 147mm.

The 53cm has a nearly identical head tube length, and a reach that's 3mm longer. The 55cm has a 1.2cm longer reach and a 9mm taller head tube.

The 55cm would require a stubby 90mm stem unless you can tolerate some more reach, or a more forward saddle position. I suspect it would have too little weight on the front end, with the long 59.5cm front-center.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Sizing*

As I said I am right about your size 5'11". I can't recall my exact cycling inseam, (been a while since I have measured it) but I think it is in the mid-32" range.

I used to ride a 55cm 481 SL with a 110mm stem. I don't have a geometry chart handy, but I recall the top tube on the 481 was slightly longer (at that time) than the rest of the Look line. I probably should have rode a 54cm 481. 

I went to a 486 a few years ago and I choose a 55cm with a 110mm stem. I was considering going to 585 earlier this year, but decided to keep my 486. In a 585, 55cm was my size. And 53 cm felt too small. Of course, this is just my own feeling and everyone prefers a different fit to their bicycle, but I thought I would share my experience..

Does the 54cm 481 feel like the correct size? Too large or too small?


----------



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

The 481 in a size 54 fits me pretty good, I had a 55 KX light which was a perfect fit. I think the 55 might be the better choice. I perfer the higher headtube...


----------

